# drop checker not changing color?



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm a bit confused

I did my usualy weekly WC on my tank yesterday, as part of the WC I remove the drop checker, clean it, add 3 drops of API ph, and 3ml of 4dkh and re-install.

normally within an hour or two it changes color to reflect the co2, a nice healthy green.

as of this morning, its still a lovely blue. so I decided maybe I messed up? and re-moved, cleaned, refilled (I always rinse it using distilled water prior to filling).
a few hours later is still blue?!

so I started looking at the co2 setup, bubble counter is fine, same rate as before, the whole system appears to be working fine.

The only thing that I can think of is I added two new bulbs last week, and two new bulbs yesterday, would the extra intensity of new bulbs really make that much of a difference to keep the co2 level so low? (it was bright green prior to the WC)


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

ok now i'm extremely confused, its gone back to bright green again... *shrug* its never taken this long before to equalize... tank seems fine levels seem fine good enough


----------



## Kenny (Aug 19, 2012)

That's odd. What kind of bulbs are these? You didn't change the rate of CO2correct? Seems like CO2 levels are less than your normal readings, so perhaps it's being used up more due to any number of factors.

4kdh: by the way, I posted in the classified. I'm in need of acquiring some, may I ask, where did you get your's? I unfortunately, don't have the scale to weigh out the tiny amount NaHCO3 needed.



df001 said:


> ok now i'm extremely confused, its gone back to bright green again... *shrug* its never taken this long before to equalize... tank seems fine levels seem fine good enough


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I usually have some for sale; just keep your eyes peeled in the classified section.

I am currently out of the GTA, but will be available soon.

I make my solutions from NaHCO3 from Sigma 

Edit: Heyyyy 3000th post.


----------

